# Breeding fish. Chance of survival?



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was just watchig my tank this morning when I noticed that it appears 2 of my Brevis have paired up and are protecting a cluster of shells. I don't know if they've laid eggs yet, or if they will, but they're pretty territorial. Here's the twist. I went in this afternoon to check on how they were doin, and realized that there is a pair of Leleupi in the corner under a rock that have about 60 little fry swimming around with them. I think they hatched just a few hours ago, because they weren't there earlier. 

Now, they're under a rock, so it's rather difficult to get a net down there, and the rock is under other rocks, so I would have to tear the whole tank down just to get the breeding pair out. And this is a community tank so, frankly, I don't want to take the pair out. My question is, what are the chances that ANY of the fry will survive in the tank? I've already told myself it's impossible with all those predators in the tank, and with the fact that the parents will turn against them when more fry are on the way, but I've also thought it would be neat to have fry to sell or give out.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think you will have a few make it here and there. They can cling to the rocks and chew on algae. If you really want to have decent production you'd have to get them out. Easier to write this batch off and try giving the lelupi pair a 20L. But you could try siphoning the fry or a 'fish trap' made out of a clear, plastic bottle. You might get lucky and be able to pull a half dozen.

The brevis would be easier, take the shell and pair and give them a small tank.


----------

